# Help Me choose a prop



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

So I got the greatest news today one of my super generous sales guys wants to thank me for helping him this year and he knows how much I love Halloween so he's offered to buy me a Halloween prop as a Christmas present!!

My only limitations are it can't cost over $200.

I can't decide what to get!!

My first thought was one of these animatronics from Spirit that i found on ebay but I'm open to suggestions any thoughts/suggestions on a better purchase if not one of these?

the winged reaper 









Or pestilence:


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd go with reaper, I saw a broken one at a bargain store in my town. It looked pretty cool.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the Pestilence one ... with the right light, he'd look spooky!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd have to go with Pestilence too. There are a thousand Reapers out there, but only some many Pestilences.


----------



## Barbs225 (Oct 5, 2016)

I own pestilence and he's awesome as the greeter of our cemetery but his voice stopped working after the first use. This is a common complaint with him. Overall he's wicked looking but without his voice it's just meh :/


----------



## danaa (Oct 5, 2016)

I'd choose reaper. .


----------

